# Hiccups & pipe smoking. What's the deal?



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Every once in a while, I get the hiccups pretty bad while enjoying a nice pipe. It usually happens (I think) with burley blends. Is this a thing that happens to others or is it just me?:dunno:


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Never had hiccups with a pipe or cigar, for that matter. When I was trying to cut down my cigarette intake several years back, I used nicorette gum & when I chewed too much, I would get hiccups from too much nicotine.

Hiccups are one symptom of nicotine overdose....does not mean that's what's happening, just that it is a symptom. Dizzyness, light-headedness, upset stomach, headache, & several other symptoms are from too much nic as well.

A trick I was taught when early on my cigar kick, was to eat a little sugar when I got light headed from a strong stick. The sugar reacts to cut the nic in some way. Did this a few times at herfs where I was smoking all day, stick after stick. Drink something sweet, suck on a sugar cube, or the like.....see if that stops the hiccups. If it does, you have probably narrowed it down to nicotine.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

monsoon said:


> Never had hiccups with a pipe or cigar, for that matter. When I was trying to cut down my cigarette intake several years back, I used nicorette gum & when I chewed too much, I would get hiccups from too much nicotine.
> 
> Hiccups are one symptom of nicotine overdose....does not mean that's what's happening, just that it is a symptom. Dizzyness, light-headedness, upset stomach, headache, & several other symptoms are from too much nic as well.
> 
> A trick I was taught when early on my cigar kick, was to eat a little sugar when I got light headed from a strong stick. The sugar reacts to cut the nic in some way. Did this a few times at herfs where I was smoking all day, stick after stick. Drink something sweet, suck on a sugar cube, or the like.....see if that stops the hiccups. If it does, you have probably narrowed it down to nicotine.


makes sense since burley is nic heavy. I never get them through from pipe smoking, though.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

You're not alone. It happens to me sometimes, but usually never during smoking -- only after, and with large nicotine blends.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Has yet to happen to me...so far...when smoking a pipe or a cigar. However, I dip Copenhagen and if I need to swallow during a conversation with no place to spit...then I get the hiccups for sure...I just thought it was me, but now from reading this, I can see that it is from a "tobacco overdose".....makes sense!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I smoke some things with higher nic levels, and it never happens during those times. But I could be wrong. It does seem like its burley related.

Hasn't happened w/ Tillbury or 1792, or some of the stronger cigars I've had. IDK.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Burley is a very strange beast.

I can take ligero

I can't take peterson's irish flake.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I've had them before with burley. I think it was because I was smoking too fast, so I just slow down.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

When I first started the pipe, Perique would give me the hiccups. It passed soon enough, fortunately, as I love my Perique :drama:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

What is this, some kind of CURSE!!? I have NEVER had hiccups in my life smoking a pipe -- until now. Smoking some Bayou Morning Flake, things were going swell. Almost an hour into a nice musketball in the Sasieni Four Dot, I hiccupped. Violently. Then again and again. Every puff. I had to abandon -- get this -- my first pipe of the day since 2 o'clock in the afternoon, and here it was after one in the morning, after a long round trip to Palmer, MA. Unwinding nicely. Hiccups. And I remembered this thread from earlier today.

As I type this, they have gone away but it's 2AM. I have to hit the hay and the Bayou Morning will have to wait until the morning. And it's all your fault, Chris. I'm < this > close to giving you negative RG.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Yea, but Jim, think of it this way: hiccups ONCE every 50 years of smoking ain't all that bad!

We're a funny (in the good way) bunch. Thanks to all y'all (yeah, I'm from Texas) for regularly entertaining me while I smoke alone.

Can't get enough of this Balkan Supreme. I'm almost hoping the novelty wears off - got some LNF drying at the moment...

p


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

monsoon said:


> Never had hiccups with a pipe or cigar, for that matter. When I was trying to cut down my cigarette intake several years back, I used nicorette gum & when I chewed too much, I would get hiccups from too much nicotine.
> 
> 
> > Exactly right. I work in the Superior Court and no smoking rules are strictly enforced inside and outside so I depend on nicorette gum to get me through the day without destroying the furniture or climbing the walls. Whenever I chew a new piece a little too fast I get the hiccups. Just too much nicotine too quickly.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Yea, but Jim, think of it this way: hiccups ONCE every 50 years of smoking ain't all that bad!
> 
> We're a funny (in the good way) bunch. Thanks to all y'all (yeah, I'm from Texas) for regularly entertaining me while I smoke alone.
> 
> ...


how's that sav treating you? Doesn't it just make you want to have another one?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

User Name said:


> how's that sav treating you? Doesn't it just make you want to have another one?


While I am clearly showing signs of early onset PAD, I won't get the Sav until some time next week. Then probably have to clean it up a bit. I'm good for now with two cobs - they smoke like pipes *twice *the price. :tongue1:


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I havent gotten hiccups yet from smoking but I must say I dont smoke burleys so I cant confirm that I wouldnt get them if I did smoke Burley blends or anything with a massive nic content.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm good for now with two cobs - they smoke like pipes *twice *the price. :tongue1:


:biglaugh:

You're right -- I should be looking forward to the hiccups again, now that I think of it. 8)

My hypothesis is that my low Vitamin N warning light was on when we rolled in at midnight. After getting the crap out of the car, letting cats in and out, I packed up the pipe and starting watching the Evian Masters. Bayou Morning Flake is, uhhhh, stout. I think it can take IF out by the 15th hole, so it could well have been a nicotine overload. The Four Dot is a solid medium sized pipe, so it wasn't like I was working on a cob Legend load either.

I think the lesson to be learned here is: Keep up your nicotine levels! Low Vitamin N can lead to health problems. Be sure to smoke at least a bowl every 2 hours.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, when I got home from work yesterday, I tried to light the pipe back up that I had abandoned earlier in the day. A Sav 677 loaded with a half smoked bowl of Burley Flake #1, and BOOM! Violent hiccups again.

And Jim, sorry if you feel I've cursed you. Go ahead with the neg RG if you must. I can take it.:hurt:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Well, when I got home from work yesterday, I tried to light the pipe back up that I had abandoned earlier in the day. A Sav 677 loaded with a half smoked bowl of Burley Flake #1, and BOOM! Violent hiccups again.
> 
> And Jim, sorry if you feel I've cursed you. Go ahead with the neg RG if you must. I can take it.:hurt:


This so weird. I have a can of BF#1 sitting on the shelf since winter. Keep meaning to open it. Perhaps it's time, in the interest of science as it were.

I've returned to the Bayou Morning Flake...no hiccups. Perhaps the curse has been lifted.

And DAMN IT!! I hit the wrong stinking button. :doh:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> While I am clearly showing signs of early onset PAD, I won't get the Sav*(S)* until some time next week. Then probably have to clean it up a bit. I'm good for now with two cobs - they smoke like pipes *twice *the price. :tongue1:


fixed it for ya.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

As stated, hiccups are a common side effect of acute nicotinism. Try this, be SURE you're well hydrated before smoking. Your body is able to absorb 4oz of cool water every 10min. If you're not peeing clear every 20-30min, you ARE dehydrated. Before you fire up, take a teaspoon of sugar and let it dissolve on your tongue. It will absorb a lot faster than through the stomach lining. This should mitigate the effects of the nicotine enough to stay the hiccumups.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> Burley is a very strange beast.
> 
> I can take ligero
> 
> I can't take peterson's irish flake.


I sometimes think smoking styles might change the hit levels. People who don't finish their bowls don't get smitten so dire, maybe. Even the number of relights could change things.

I think the giant perique load in BMF contributed. It may be a synergistic component. BMF seems stronger to me than IF, but it could be the perique giving a false impression. I'm not particular sensitive to nicotine overload, apparently, so it seems it was a combinative effect for me. No other overdose symptoms, just the hiccups. Probably should have snuck up on it with a quick cob of PA. :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> If you're not peeing clear every 20-30min, you ARE dehydrated.


And if you ARE headed for the john every 20-30 minutes, you have could have prostate problems. Dilemma. I'll take dehydrated.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

freestoke said:


> And if you ARE headed for the john every 20-30 minutes, you have could have prostate problems. Dilemma. I'll take dehydrated.


If you're drinking constantly, peeing constantly is normal. Just drinking a lot of water won't give you prostate problems...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

InsidiousTact said:


> If you're drinking constantly, peeing constantly is normal. Just drinking a lot of water won't give you prostate problems...


"That's a joke, son. A flag waver. You're built too low. The fast ones go over your head. Ya got a hole in your glove. I keep pitchin' 'em and you keep missin' 'em. Ya gotta keep your eye on the ball. Eye. Ball. I almost had a gag, son. Joke, that is."


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

freestoke said:


> And if you ARE headed for the john every 20-30 minutes, you have could have prostate problems. Dilemma. I'll take dehydrated.


Actually, peeing frequently (assuming no prostate issues) and staying hydrated are good for the prostate. So's the other thing you do with your prostate


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Actually, peeing frequently (assuming no prostate issues) and staying hydrated are good for the prostate. So's the other thing you do with your prostate


massage it?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't believe this thread went from pipe smoking to prostate massages.

Then again, yes I can.

I'm smoking bf1 in a different pipe and not having the problem. I've had no food yet today and been up & working for 5 hours.

The Sav has a wide oPen draw like a steamroller. Later on I'll try that pipe out again and see what happens.


----------

